# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج برنامج محمول Emsisoft Emergency Kit 3.0.0.1 Portable للتخلص وحذف اي ملفات ضارة نهائيا

## mohamed73

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة * *برنامج** Emsisoft Emergency Kit 3.0.0.1 Portable*    * info*  *
واحد من منتجات شركة امسيسوفت (Emsisoft) الحصان الذهبي
مجاني 100% لايحتااج سريالات ولاتثبيت ويعمل بنفس
كفائة Emsisoft Anti-Malware
ويستخدم محرك البت دفندر الرهيب
وايضا محرك ال Emsisoft
الموجود في الاصدار 7.0
Emsisoft Emergency Kit now using the same scan engine as Emsisoft Anti-Malware 7.0
باختصار ؛
هو غير متعارض مع اي برنامج حماية
هي عبارة عن اداة محمولة لاتحتاج للتثبيت وظيفتها التخلص من الفيروسات و ملفات التجسس و ملفات الهكر
ولفحص وتنظيف اي اصابة للكمبيوتر من البرامج الضارة.*  *اسم البرنامج :* Emsisoft Emergency Kit*
اصدار البرنامج : * 3.0.0.1 Portable*
حجم البرنامج :* 244.84 MB* توافق البرنامج 
ترخيص البرنامج : مجاني*     *screen*           * Download*  *تحميل البرنامج *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## alladinmohamed

شكرا

----------


## fisal_elabd

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

